
YouTube live TV streaming service goes live in five US cities for $35 per month - BukhariH
https://techcrunch.com/2017/04/05/youtubes-35-live-tv-streaming-app-is-now-available-in-five-us-cities/
======
ronilan
_YouTube TV_ \- thirty five dollars.

 _YouTube Red_ \- nine dollars and ninety nine cents.

Watching MasterCard commercials for free - Priceless.

[http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL7DF5EB5148CC31FE](http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL7DF5EB5148CC31FE)

------
yellow_viper
35/mo is pricey but nothing compared to cable prices.

I will be interested to see what channels this will offer in the UK. If it
offers all existing freeview channels + some premium ones I can see a lot of
people cutting the cord.

Set my VPN to LA but still can't get in even in incognito. Not sure how it's
determining location. As I have other location tracking blocked.

edit: got it working with this
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/manual-
geolocation...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/manual-
geolocation/jpiefjlgcjmciajdcinaejedejjfjgki/related?hl=en)

~~~
stuaxo
Would have to see what freeview ones, I mean everybody has all freeview or
freesat channels through an aerial or dish already right ?

